

Ask HN: Career Worries - Cezve

I’ve been trying to wrap my head around this, but I think I need some advice&#x2F;suggestions or even simple comments from people outside my own “echo chamber”... anything to help me approach this a bit more objectively to be honest.<p>A year or so ago, I started programming and immediately got hooked. I realized that it was something I saw myself doing as a career as well. So, I made some plans and took some steps to get my foot into the door. Surprisingly, it worked, perhaps a bit too well. And that’s where my problem lies.<p>I’m 30, living in a developing country, and I have a CV full of gaps.<p>I enrolled in a web development course (a joint venture kind of thing between the government and some private education company) and thanks to their connections I have a few interviews lined up. It’s too early to say anything of course, but I’m optimist about the outcome.<p>HOWEVER, I have been also accepted into a good CS&#x2F;IT Masters program abroad, one with a really interesting curriculum... a mix of embedded programming, control theory and so on.<p>I’ve decided to go with the MSc option, but I feel like I’m being greedy... getting a job in programming has always been the plan after all. It seems like I’m jumping at the next best thing. But since I started studying, I’ve been wanting to learn more and more.<p>And I think the degree will lead to a lot more opportunities in the long run. (And give a way out when&#x2F;if I want to move away from web development) To be honest, I’m afraid to pass such a opportunity. It feels like one of those crossroads moments.<p>But a part of me keeps nagging at me: This is what you’ve been planning. Get the job. Get the experience. Don’t postpone things for two more years... and so on.<p>In short, I don’t know what to do. I don’t know what kind of replies I’m really looking for either. But I’m sure at least a few of you have gone through something similar, and hopefully could provide some insight.<p>Cheers.
======
techdevman
The MSc option sounds best to me, especially if it is a one-time chance to get
such an opportunity. It will give you a better foundation in the fundamentals
of computer science and software development.

Meanwhile, you can do side projects that apply what you are learning or that
help you learn new technologies that your course work won't cover.

~~~
Cezve
In a sense, it's a one-time chance because in a year or two age will become
more of an issue, it'll be harder to go.

~~~
dvdcxn
If times become tough they'll be a lot less tough if you have a masters to
fall back on.

------
jtfairbank
Get the education. I loved mine (the CS part at least). And then push yourself
to complete side projects during free time- they'll boost your CV and allow
you to practice what you learn in class.

------
philjr
Take the MSc option and you'll end up getting a slightly wider variety of
experience along with some potentially valuable connections and colleagues.
There's lots of time for work in the future. Sounds like financially you're
not that concerned about full time work and my advice with the MSc, if you're
able, is to pursue as much "further study" / programming in your spare time as
is possible.

------
cblock811
Get the degree. I'm also from a nontraditional background, been in the tech
industry a little over a year. I can tell you that filling the gulf of
knowledge you lack will be much easier if you do the MSc program. You'll have
to really ramp up but it'll be very rewarding.

------
Rifu
Echoing the sentiments here. If you can afford to take the degree (both
financially and time-wise) then I think you should go for it. There will
always be positions waiting for you after you get your masters, but the
reverse doesn't necessarily hold true.

------
JSeymourATL
> But a part of me keeps nagging at me: This is what you’ve been planning...

Can you find a way to leverage both opportunities, pursue your MSc abroad
while working remote part-time? Your employer would likely benefit having you
plugged in while learning the very latest technologies.

~~~
Cezve
It seems unlikely. Where I live, web development isn't as diverse and -oh
well- as profitable as it's in US. Low wages etc. And as far as I know, remote
working isn't really that commonplace, especially for a junior developer.

I guess freelancing is always a possibility, as well as looking for a part-
time development job once I settle into my studies abroad.

------
atmosx
Combine both: Go for the degree. If you have spare time and feel like you can
give at least 10-15 hours per week in a remote job, do it.

------
petervandijck
Get the degree.

